# corsping techiniques?



## the count

Has anyone tried to corpse using mod podge and cotton balls? im a newb and was unable to find latex but found some mod podge and started wondering. Ive never worked with mod podge before but was wondering if anyone had any thoughts on it. all help is greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## Devil

never used mod podge but i used glue and cotton balls


----------



## Allen H

wow, that sounds...tedious. Try to get rolled cotton from a beauty supply store way easier and less carpal tunnel inducing than unrolling 200 cotton balls. 
I have used wood glue, liquid nails, gorilla glue, elmers glue, flour and water, and my go to corpseing method plastic sheeting.


----------



## morbidmike

if you have a craft store by you get mold cast it is actually latex should be in the clay area I use it all the time for corpse 'n its pricey but worth it a small jar is like 14 bucks but it goes along way.....also check out Allen H how to vid he uses clear plastic and a heat gun very awesome technique !!!! good luck


----------



## morbidmike

hahahahahaha Allen beat me


----------



## the count

Thanks for everyones help. Allen i am subcribed to your youtube channel and am a huge fan (love your human pelt) but im starting small and just corpsing a skull and some wire hands, to put on a clothed [cop out] corpse. I think im gonna try the mod podge cause 14 bucks is a little out of my budget my very low 16 year old who needs to pay for insuraunce and gas budget. Knowing that fellow haunters have succesfully corpsed with glue from what ive read mod podge just seems to be a strong glue/sealer


----------



## RoxyBlue

You might want to experiment on something other than the skull first to see how well the modpodge/cotton combo holds up to handling after drying. Modpodge seems very durable when used on a relatively flat, stable surface as is typical of a decoupage application. Mixed with cotton, it might end up with some "give" even after drying, which means it could crack or peel if not handled with care.

I'd say test it out and see what happens. If it works well, it will be another tool in the corpsing arsenal for your fellow haunters


----------



## Thalius Darkrune

*corpsing*

as your budget is that of almost nil,
you can get latex paint from a paint store for next to nothing, ask for any off mixes, these are returns for the color being wrong( ie: "bone" instead of "cream" ) add a little coffee to it, and then use paper towel for the corpsing instead of cottonballs, just get the cheap stuff. the glue works with the papertowel as well just get it really saturated so it wants to tear a little.

this might help.

http://www.monstermakers.com/skin1/images/How-to-Make-Your-own-Rotting-Skull.pdf


----------



## DeathTouch

My favorite is car seat batting and latex.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Trust me, I have mod podge on my top ten favorite things ever, but you will go broke corpsing like that. Mod podge is just too expensive to use for most corpsing jobs. I would go with a glue rather then MP.

Mod podge is great because you can coat stuff with it. It's like glue, but drys as sort of a rubber-plastic. I coated some knee highs in it to make my skinned corpse, and know it's like hard plastic. 

It also drys clear, so you can mix acrylic paint with it so it will retain the color is was when it was wet, and it becomes more durable. And it doesn't dry like paint, it'll dry like one solid piece that you can cut and peel off if you want to.

But for what you need, a gallon off elmers glue would be better.


----------



## Bascombe

Personally, if I'm not using Allen's plastic sheeting technique (which I used on three mummy's this year, Thanks Allen) I like to use a roofing product called Jaxan 600 or Poly ViCryl. Both waterbased products that dry flexible and dry quickly with no odor.


----------



## Drago

Wallpaper interior/exterior glue, I used that and works great, like it better than carpet glue


----------



## SKAustin

I've achieved fantastic results with Elmers glue-all and paper towels. Thats how I do my Groundbreakers. It takes time (alot of waiting) but the price is right.

Here is one of my Elmers/paper towel corpsing jobs.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Really, anything sticky would work. It's not an exact science. Just like cooking. Except you get dead people instead of cake. Something like that.


----------



## Allen H

Plastic ninja- that has to be my favorite quote ever!


----------



## pennywise

I really like Allen's plastic corpsing, but apparently it doesn't fare so well with paper mache skulls. I have had success with paper mache paste and cotton and also paper towels. I will definitely try paper towel and latex paint. I like to do paper mache, but it certainly isn't weatherproof, so I will try some of these techniques as well


----------



## stoic_clown

SKAustin said:


> I've achieved fantastic results with Elmers glue-all and paper towels. Thats how I do my Groundbreakers. It takes time (alot of waiting) but the price is right.
> 
> Here is one of my Elmers/paper towel corpsing jobs.


Oh my sweet Aunt Fanny! That is one incredible looking corpse, SKAustin! I love the missing mandible, the one glaring eyeball, the exposed ribs. Simply beautiful.


----------



## Drago

I'm with stoic, that's really cool


----------



## kiki

I made a few smaller things with it... didn't fare well outside though.. but I live in a sauna state..


----------



## kiki

stoic_clown said:


> Oh my sweet Aunt Fanny! That is one incredible looking corpse, SKAustin! I love the missing mandible, the one glaring eyeball, the exposed ribs. Simply beautiful.


these look fantastic... I am gonna try this.. dry time here may be tripled though... how do these hold up outside?


----------



## pennywise

Is that plain White Elmers glue or is it mixed 50/50 with water?


----------



## gooffy87

excellent!


----------



## gothdj

So, I tried the stilted beast technique of plastic wrap and heat gun, and some stain on the plastic. Took a total of maybe 30 minutes do do one, and the results looked great. I would post a pic, but, I am a newbie here and evidently cant post pics. But, if you look at the video I posted for my 2011 video haunt, you will see the 6 skeletons I ended up doing, 2 small 'child' buckies, and 4 hallow plastic 'bluckies'


----------



## CenCalHaunt

I use Liquid Nails and just kinda mush it around, let it dry and stain it. On torsos I use liquid nails and paper towels. Works pretty good and it's cheap


----------



## Ryan Wern

Know what else works great and is fairly cheap? A tube of Liquid Nails, and old chip brush, and the color wood stain of your choice. Smear the liquid nails on, spread it around with the chip brush (don't worry about brush marks), wait for it to dry, and stain it. It takes forever for the stain to dry, I'm talking at least a week, but it works great on skulls or hands because you can make veins and tendons out of the liquid nails. On torsos I use spider webs and white latex interior paint OR 50/50 glue and water, whatever is at hand.


----------



## Offwhiteknight

The plastic plus heat gun sounds interesting...what I've done is stretch pantyhose over the skeleton, and apply latex carpet adhesive to taste, then "color" using wood stain. It's fairly inexpensive, though it does take some time.


----------



## diablodeebo

I would be very interested in hearing how both Allen's plastic method and the paper towel method stand up outside.... I live in Nebraska (hate the Huskers btw) and we have been known to get snow on Halloween and obviously WIND.


----------

